# Bitch in season 2 months after last heat



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi guys!

Long time no posting. Anyway I've looked online but not found too much that has been helpful so far. A bitch that I've been responsible for homing had her first season recently which finished around 2 months ago. Her owner informs me that today she has come back into season. She's only a year old so quite young. She lives with an intact male however he did not go stir crazy with her being in season last time, it's possible he's just unphased (??) however could there be something else going on? I have messaged the breeder to ask if this has happened in her lines previously or whether any of his bitches have had such close seasons.

Anyone have any ideas on this and whether she would now have such close seasons as her normal heat cycle? Has anyone seen this before? It would be a shame if this was now the norm as it would lead to a spay and she's a lovely girl who might be bred from in a couple of years if not.

Thanks

Edit: Just spoken with her for more information. She hasn't been bleeding and is clean however she is very swollen and she only noticed as her male tried to mount her (which is very unusual behaviour for him).


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Obviously the norm is, seasons approximately 6 months apart, however you do get bitches going shorter times and longer times between seasons.

My first thought was maybe a split season with this girl. Which I don't know enough about only third hand knowledge really.

My other thought would be something bad like an infection is occurring. As some dogs get really interested in dogs with UTIs regardless of sex but can show mounting behaviours to them, I would have thought the same would happen with any infection. It's the right time to be concerned about pyometra in a bitch, and no discharge could mean closed which is silent and can often be missed by many.

Hopefully am just jumping the gun, and just putting the worse possible scenario out there and it is a split season. However, a vet check wouldn't really do any harm. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Juno had a split season where she went through the motions of the season beggining with blood etc, only for it to stop abruptly and come back properly weeks later...maybe 3 weeks later if I remember correctly? 

2 months would be a long gap for a split season though?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Long time no posting. Anyway I've looked online but not found too much that has been helpful so far. A bitch that I've been responsible for homing had her first season recently which finished around 2 months ago. Her owner informs me that today she has come back into season. She's only a year old so quite young. She lives with an intact male however he did not go stir crazy with her being in season last time, it's possible he's just unphased (??) however could there be something else going on? I have messaged the breeder to ask if this has happened in her lines previously or whether any of his bitches have had such close seasons.
> 
> ...


You can get something called split seasons where a bitch comes into season it looks like its progressed normally and finishes but they don't actually ovulate. They then come into season again a few weeks later and the second time they do ovulate so can get pregnant. This would certainly could explain whats happened.

The other thing I would be concerned about would be infection, the weeks following a season are the prime times for uterine infections and phantom pregnancies. Because of the still raised hormone levels that don't return to normal for 60 even sometimes up to 90 days after a season, infections do mostly occur at this time. Although its more common in unspayed bitches and the risk increases with age it can happen at any age and I have heard of it happening with young ones. Open pyometra where the infection can drain can look pretty much normal season like to thickened and odd coloured. Bitches with infection seem to attract males too a lot of the time.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks all, I'll recommend a vet check to rule out infection just incase. If not it seems to be too long a time between to be a split season (as this was my first thought)? It does make sense if she hadn't ovulated the first time as the male in the house was not overly interested in her but now seems to be.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Also the breeder has told me that her mum had normal seasons until she had this litter and this year she has had the same thing happen with two apparent seasons very quickly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Also the breeder has told me that her mum had normal seasons until she had this litter and this year she has had the same thing happen with two apparent seasons very quickly.


A friend of mine that used to breed and is very knowledgeable did tell me once that season and reproductive issues can often run in families so looks like there could be a genetic link.

Although its not the only reason for itThyroid disorders can also cause reproductive issues in dogs, and that can be genetically linked too especially the auto immune version. How old is the mum, the auto immune thyroiditis can often make an appearance under 3 years of age. In the states breeders tend to do thyroid testing a lot as part of the pre breeding health tests which we don't do in the UK. Bitches need to be tested if they are going to be in anoestrous the resting part of the season.

*Reproductive Disorders*
* infertility of either sex / lack of libido / testicular atrophy / hypospermia aspermia / prolonged interestrus interval / absence of heat cycles / silent heats / pseudopregnancy / weak, dying or stillborn pups

*


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd certainly see a vet just to rule out any problems, 2 months seems a little too long for a split season but I suppose it's possible.
Another thing to consider is that young dogs having their 1st few seasons can be quite erratic, it can take 'till as long as 2 years of age for some to settle into a regular (for them) cycle.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> A friend of mine that used to breed and is very knowledgeable did tell me once that season and reproductive issues can often run in families so looks like there could be a genetic link.
> 
> Although its not the only reason for itThyroid disorders can also cause reproductive issues in dogs, and that can be genetically linked too especially the auto immune version. How old is the mum, the auto immune thyroiditis can often make an appearance under 3 years of age. In the states breeders tend to do thyroid testing a lot as part of the pre breeding health tests which we don't do in the UK. Bitches need to be tested if they are going to be in anoestrous the resting part of the season.
> 
> ...


Mum is now 5years 2 months (so around 4 years when mated)


----------

